# A couple pencil drawings



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my lord!!! So pretty! how long does it take you to draw one of these?!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Hours and hours...and hours.  Probably about 40 each.
Thanks!


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ridicculously great 
I'm jealous, especially on the backgrounds.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, Zab! I saw your terrific unicorn and you don't have to be jealous--I can't paint!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Drooling.... Those. are. just. incredible.

I mean, just wow


----------



## DixiesPaintedNova (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW!!! i almost thought the first one was an actual photograph.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks, 21 & Dixie--! 
Glad you like them.
(I've never tried drawing a rodent, hmmm...)


----------



## darkrapidash (Jun 27, 2009)

*In awe* WOW. You pay AMAZING attention to detail. Those a great. How big are they?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Toadflax, if you want to draw a rodents, feel free to look in my album 
rats
Login to a private Photobucket.com album

mice
Login to a private Photobucket.com album


----------



## GoingNowhere (Jul 14, 2009)

amazing!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

They are each 11"x14", which is the size I like best--not so big as to be overwhelming, but big enough. Especially with my compulsive tendencies 
Actually I have always thought it would be a good idea for me to loosen up my style a little.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> Toadflax, if you want to draw a rodents, feel free to look in my album
> rats
> Login to a private Photobucket.com album
> 
> ...



Photobucket won't let me in!!


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh shoot! Does it ask you for a guess password? My guess password is katiedog if that helps


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Wow, I've just been to Rat Heaven. Katiedog did the trick.

All the obvious questions: You name them..? How do you EVER tell them apart? 
That grey (horse) of yours is gorgeous too--a rose grey is it?


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

Haha, thanks! My current three ratties are Cecile, Pumpkin, and Big Black Girl (AKA-nothing really stuck namewise). Even when I had two albinos, I can tell them apart by fur texture, size, fatness, face structure, and friendliness

The grey is Ben. I'm not really sure what color he is, but my trainer says he will turn white. He was born chesnut (he's four now)


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Well, I'm not one to talk--I've got an Arab grey and a QH grey in my pasture that no one can tell apart from 10 yards away, even though they're both typey and easy to tell apart up close.
Ben is awesome-looking. My Arab was born chestnut, too, turned a beautiful dapple grey with a dark mane 'n tail, and now at 19 is a goofy flea-bitten. O well.
Thanks for the rodent tour-if I do draw one I'll share. I don't draw much during riding season.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

Holy expletive, you're good! Do you have a website or a deviantart account? I want to see more!!


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

No. I'm afraid not. I have several in my closet though...not all horses.
I've put things in shows now and then but honestly don't do much with my drawings. It's a hard way to make a living for sure, and there are way better artists than me out there, but thanks!


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

K I'm an Artist by day... and you're better than me :lol:


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Ok here's one more, the only other horse picture I still have. Do you have a website for your artwork?
I've gone through a lot of angst around art--made peace with it when I stopped thinking of it as a possible career choice. But I still think pet/horse portraiture would be fun.


----------



## goldilockz (Aug 1, 2008)

I have a deviantart page that hasn't been updated in a while, but it's goldilockz.deviantart.com if you want to see the icky crud I have in it


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks like a photograph! It is so realistic and lifelike


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

goldilockz said:


> I have a deviantart page that hasn't been updated in a while, but it's goldilockz.deviantart.com if you want to see the icky crud I have in it


OK, I get it you're a comedian too. NO WAY could I do what you're doing.
I'm terrified of color for one thing. I can see why it's your day job. And you not only have imagination, you can put it down on paper (or whatever..) That's the struggle for me.
See? Angst.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

1dog3cats17rodents said:


> That looks like a photograph! It is so realistic and lifelike



HI! Do you have a nickname? You add up to 21...
Thanks again. I'm still thinking about drawing a rat.
A little pinto rat would be fun.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

OoO
I thought it was a photo!!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

wow, i wish i had a touch of your talent!!!! you are amazing.


----------



## 1dog3cats17rodents (Dec 7, 2007)

haha, 21 is fine, mostly people just write 1dog.

A pinto rat would be adorable, teehee

Goldilockz, I think you are good! I like your skil with color


----------



## TXWMP (Mar 3, 2009)

wow i just love your work, i can't belive all the detail in there. Just amazing


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## kumquat27 (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW! they look like actual photos! you are amazing!


----------



## InspiredByHorses (Jul 19, 2009)

WOW they're great


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

Your work is BEAUTIFUL! *~ready to throw away sketchbook~* =)
I especially love the backgrounds. I get pretty lazy when it comes to finishing a drawing with a background. 
If anyone could make a career out of doing this it's you.


----------



## toadflax (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks a bunch. My earlier drawings used to have white backgrounds--:-D.
I really had to force myself to just tackle 'stuff', especially since landscape never appealed to me. But now I kind of like it. Still not my first choice but it's kind of relaxing sometimes, not fretting about expression and anatomy.








The minute I start thinking about making money with art I break out in hives. Maybe when I'm too old to ride--or maybe I'll just have to wait til I'm dead.
What sort of artwork do you do? (I know you won't really throw away your sketchbook so I won't pull out my 'practice practice practice' speech...it's like riding or anything, even when you're world class you still have to work at it.)


----------



## midwestgirl89 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Just kiddin'*

Haha you're right-I'd never throw it away! 
I draw horses mainly-but have been trying to branch out. I've been working of portraits of people. My mother always drew animals growing up and I followed suit. But my uncle drew people really well and he died 9 years ago. I'd like to develop it and have something I can kind of honor him with. The desired result is to do a portrait of him and give it to my grandmother next March-10 year anniversary. 
Now that I've babbled... =)
Feel free to check out my profile...I have two albums of my drawings-horses and everything else.


----------

